# Meso-rx Sources



## brock8282 (Feb 23, 2020)

Opinions on Meso-rx sources​Curious on this boards general opinion on meso-rx sources. I know alot of boards get a bad reputation, curious on what you guys think about sources on Meso? Not asking about anyone specific on that board, but sources that have been on that site for a while with lots of happy people? Im generally hesitant to trust any source on a board but I somewhat recently moved to a country where I can't just go buy whatever I want at the local pharmacy and im not pleased with the source ive been using so far.  The few people ive been friendly with at local gyms all use website sources which id prefer not to use.


----------



## Jin (Feb 23, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> Curious on this boards general opinion on meso-rx sources. I know alot of boards get a bad reputation, curious on what you guys think about sources on Meso? Not asking about anyone specific on that board, but sources that have been on that site for a while with lots of happy people? Im generally hesitant to trust any source on a board but I somewhat recently moved to a country where I can't just go buy whatever I want at the local pharmacy and im not pleased with the source ive been using so far.  The few people ive been friendly with at local gyms all use website sources which id prefer not to use.



what country are you in?

where weee you living before?


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 24, 2020)

Jin said:


> what country are you in?
> 
> where weee you living before?



good ole US of A now, lived in Bangkok for a little over three years before I moved back here.


----------



## CJ (Feb 24, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> good ole US of A now, lived in Bangkok for a little over three years before I moved back here.



Easy to get in Thailand? I thought they were pretty strict on drugs over there.


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 24, 2020)

they are only strict on really hard street drugs. They can sell pharmaceutical steroids like test and proviron over the counter, a few well known pharmacies have a full selection of solid ugl as well, Alpha Pharma was my go to, ZPHC was popping up shortly before I left as well and people were liking their stuff. Everyone is pretty open about hormone usage so if you go to one of the big bodybuilding gyms, people will point you in the right direction.


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 24, 2020)

lmao, first month living there, took a "girl" home from a shady after hours club. Big fake tits, big ass, that hour glass shape. Got home and she wouldn't let me take her pants off just got my dick sucked and left. reflecting back on that later I was like ohhhhhh that was definitely a ladyboy.... hell of a blowjob though.


----------



## Thanat123 (Feb 25, 2020)

I like meso-rx but you have to filter through a bit. Pharmacom is what I use there. Their shit is legit af.


----------



## geogroup (Feb 26, 2020)

Some legit sources at meso-rx​There are some legit sources at meso-rx for sure. There is also a never ending revolving door of absolute trash selling their wares there as well. The members there keep a pretty close watch over sources there and relish the vetting process.

There are no board fees to open there and its moderated by the members. I've been a member there since 2006 and have never ordered from a source who was actively sourcing there. As mugzy said, its far to open. LE is certainly around. Its a google indexed web site. If you are using google to research gear and what sources are out there it won't be long before you will be lurking around the Underground at Meso.

Its a reason it attracts LE and also why it attracts new sources. Heavy traffic. Couple that with no screening process to be able to start a thread selling whatever you've got to sell and you have a recipe for chaos.

New "sources" are grilled and pushed around. Its no easy task to become successful sourcing at meso. The amount of $$ that is up for grabs sees new sources giving it a shot on almost a daily basis.

A member mentioned Pharmacom(sp?). You can't call Pharmacom a "Meso" source, imo? They can be found on every source board that I'm familiar with. They have to be the most visible ugl on the planet. Yes...they are a ugl contrary to what some will want you to believe.

I will say that Pcom is a much better choice than noobs had a decade ago.

10 and 15 years ago, noobs logging on the web for the first time looking to purchase gear would inevitably end up stumbling across Uncle Z or Naps. With all the testing of raw powders and finished product we've seen in the last few years we're all in a much better position when it comes to the amount of legit gear available on the Black Market.

If you do your homework and know where to find legitimate testing results guys have a much better shot of getting what they pay for.


----------



## Trengodd79 (Feb 26, 2020)

Sup fellas wish I lived in Thailand watch tony huge quite a bit and it seems like a great place anyhow I’m new here came from hardcore I posted in the new guy area as well anyways peace be safe


----------



## Thanat123 (Feb 26, 2020)

geogroup said:


> A member mentioned Pharmacom(sp?). You can't call Pharmacom a "Meso" source, imo? They can be found on every source board that I'm familiar with. They have to be the most visible ugl on the planet. Yes...they are a ugl contrary to what some will want you to believe.
> I will say that Pcom is a much better choice than noobs had a decade ago.


 
Good info bro. Sorry. Thinksteroids is where I found most info about them. Their stuff is expensive but good quality and on point. I have bloodwork for it. There're people at my gym that uses it as well. One moved from purplepanda. You get what you pay for. 

Also be careful with ugl when ordering. Get your vpn and use incognito.


----------



## Thanat123 (Feb 26, 2020)

Trengodd79 said:


> Sup fellas wish I lived in Thailand watch tony huge quite a bit and it seems like a great place anyhow I’m new here came from hardcore I posted in the new guy area as well anyways peace be safe



I'm from Thailand. I love that you can just walk in and get them. So easy. Still pricey tho. People don't do much bloodwork over there. Shit can get real nasty. There're so many cases of gynecomastia. Now the cost is like $500-1000 to remove them. Go to chiang mai if you ever visit there. Lots of beautiful temples and elephant sanctuary.


----------



## Tasty (May 2, 2020)

Every source on Meso-rx is extremely overpriced. I'm coming from homebrewing so prices already seem high to me, all their sources are double or triple that. And the way they shill every source and put down every single "non-Meso" source is retarded.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 2, 2020)

Tasty said:


> Every source on Meso is extremely overpriced. I'm coming from homebrewing so prices already seem high to me, all their sources are double or triple that. And the way they shill every source and put down every single "non-Meso" source is retarded.



Thanks for the insight Mr New Member 1 Hour Ago. 

Which boards would you recommend?


----------



## Tasty (May 2, 2020)

Like people can't have legitimate points and be new? 

That's why I joined, the amount of solid and consistently safe domestic sources is dwindling. 4-5 years ago a 10ml of test was $25-35, I could get 100 grams of raw test for $50-100, there were more than 50 domestic sources I could confidently recommend. 

Now... I'm seeing a vial of test going for $60-150, raws are double and I'm seeing under 10 legit looking domestic sources. My issue with Meso-Rex. They remind me of all the old forums peddling Eastern European bullshit, the way they advertise, the way they promote and talk in the forums. So my bullshit detector is telling me this is Napsgear rebrand. Could you potentially get solid gear? Sure. But I wouldn't.

Am I wrong?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 2, 2020)

*Meso Sources*



Tasty said:


> Like people can't have legitimate points and be new?
> 
> That's why I joined, the amount of solid and consistently safe domestic sources is dwindling. 4-5 years ago a 10ml of test was $25-35, I could get 100 grams of raw test for $50-100, there were more than 50 domestic sources I could confidently recommend.
> 
> ...



You need to spend some more time in the forum threads here. The ads on the right side there are just ads, they aren’t sources there. 

We have way less than 10 domestic sources because we vett them relentlessly but none of them sell test for more than $**$** a vial. 

You don’t know as much about MESO-Rx as you think you know.


----------



## Tasty (May 2, 2020)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Which boards would you recommend?


Meso-rx Forum sources​Let me break it down with my experience and how I used to look for sources, without going into too many specifics.

It USED to be that raws were all from the same few sources, hard to put an exact finger on how China did it but after discussing with labs at the time it seems like they came in 3 tiers, pharma tier, buys from the pharma tier, and bunk.

99% of Euro/US labs are using the first two. I generally trust that they are using at least real gear. I've personally had raws tested from 2 Chinese labs, tren came back 95-97%. Test was higher. I've never really been worried about the actual hormone being bad.

Things I do look at: an experienced brewer knows for example that tren will not tolerate high heat for long, and adding solvents too soon will oxidize very quickly. If my tren is too deep orange or brown I know that the brewer either rushed or is shit. I know this because I was dealing with 97% pure tren and I could still manage to get some yellow to golden tren every time.

I have seen Balkan gear with ****ing gnats or hair in it. The PIP will be higher so I know these guys aren't even filtering their gear, they're upping their Benzyl Alcohol to 5%+ and calling it a day.

I've seen 500mg plus test, so they're using EO every time.

I don't have a solid source at the moment, like I said that's why I made an account. But if I'm looking at gear I'm going for American made, I use guys who don't go above 250 on test and I use tren as the benchmark for how much attention to detail I'm actually paying for.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 27, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You need to spend some more time in the forum threads here. The ads on the right side there are just ads, they aren’t sources there.
> 
> We have way less than 10 domestic sources because we vett them relentlessly but none of them sell test for more than $25-$35 a vial.
> 
> You don’t know as much about MESO as you think you know.



I know almost nothing about Meso-rx, I do know $100+ for test is highway robbery, and I know how to spot Euro and Asian manufacturers from a mile away. 

But like I said, shit could be g2g, I've had great results from gear like that.

Also I'm not saying 10 sources around here, I'm saying after a week of scouring I haven't found more than 10 sources ANYWHERE on the net right now I would trust.


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 6, 2021)

Alphawolflabs is good and not overpriced. No middleman to jack us domestic prices up. You can talk to the guy directly on telegram. 45$ 300mg/ml test e or c. Drop shippers add $25 per vial.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 6, 2021)

Tasty said:


> I know almost nothing about Meso-rx, I do know $100+ for test is highway robbery, and I know how to spot Euro and Asian manufacturers from a mile away.
> 
> But like I said, shit could be g2g, I've had great results from gear like that.
> 
> Also I'm not saying 10 sources around here, I'm saying after a week of scouring I haven't found more than 10 sources ANYWHERE on the net right now I would trust.


Pretty much that 70-80 range is becoming standard for the bigger sites like pharmacom or ones that sell overseas pharm grade sht that can be verified on the laboratories website. Pretty BS if you ask me… but you really get what you pay for now. Those 25 dollar bottles of test are a toss up now.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 6, 2021)

I remember signing up there when searching through threads here about finding raws and inadvertently stumbled across Mao // shxt felt like I was contacting some random dealer who's info was written down on some random gas station bathroom out on dessert Idaho/Kentucky road lol


----------



## eazy (Sep 6, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Those 25 dollar bottles of test are a toss up now.


I wasted a lot of money thinking I was getting a deal.


----------



## In2Deep (Sep 8, 2021)

brock8282 said:


> lmao, first month living there, took a "girl" home from a shady after hours club. Big fake tits, big ass, that hour glass shape. Got home and she wouldn't let me take her pants off just got my dick sucked and left. reflecting back on that later I was like ohhhhhh that was definitely a ladyboy.... hell of a blowjob though.


I was in Bangkok for a little while. Definetely a lot of shims.... and karaoke.


----------



## Angryshitter (Nov 27, 2022)

brock8282 said:


> lmao, first month living there, took a "girl" home from a shady after hours club. Big fake tits, big ass, that hour glass shape. Got home and she wouldn't let me take her pants off just got my dick sucked and left. reflecting back on that later I was like ohhhhhh that was definitely a ladyboy.... hell of a blowjob though.


Tony huge would be proud 👏


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 27, 2022)

Angryshitter said:


> Tony huge would be proud 👏


@CJ is the system auto bumping threads again? The first like on this post was almost 2 months ago yet only 11 minutes old?


----------



## Angryshitter (Dec 1, 2022)

Thanat123 said:


> Good info bro. Sorry. Thinksteroids is where I found most info about them. Their stuff is expensive but good quality and on point. I have bloodwork for it. There're people at my gym that uses it as well. One moved from purplepanda. You get what you pay for.
> 
> Also be careful with ugl when ordering. Get your vpn and use incognito.


Is that to protect yourself from law enforcement or to protect you from fraudulent sellers? Not really sure about this internet saftey shit which is why I'm asking lol


----------



## Oml (Dec 1, 2022)

I miss Mactropin terribly from Meso. They were my go to for everything almost. 

Driada seem good, I’ve used a good bit of their stuff. But their prices on their things like Caber and HCG seem mad to me


----------

